# eyes keep sticking shut



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a new chick I incubated she was healthy then got stuck in the chick feeder, I was so scared she wasn't going to make it but she's doing really good but her eyes keep getting stuck shut, all I have to do is take warm water and wipe them and they open. Any ideals from anybody what's going on???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What bedding are you using in your brooder? Is she around any other chickens? Has she been sneezing ?


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm using a puppy pad and flake and I got her off by herself since she got stuck. I found her stuck in the feeder one morning and she was in pretty rough shape but everything's okay now except the eyes keep sticking shut. I'm wondering if she could get a bacteria infection in your eyes


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What type of "flakes"? Pine, Cedar, Aspen ect. She could have eye infections, I was wondering about the bedding since cedar is really hard on chicks.


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

I only use pine... used it for years with no problem


----------

